# HELP  BAHA Fitting Code/chg



## Rip (Sep 20, 2012)

I need help finding a code for the Fitting of the BAHA after the surgery. 
This is done by the audiologist.


----------



## njandresen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Baha Fitting and Programming code*

Use 92700 send along the notes of the session along with the amount of time the appointment lasted.


----------

